# Derek Anderson thinks we're Dallas



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> "We're definitely (a contender)," Anderson said. "You got a 7-foot-6 guy. You got an All-Star. We got a lot of talent. We got good coaching."


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3378310

Apparently we have Shawn Bradley and Dirk Nowitzki. And a lot of talent. And good coaching. When will fairweather NBA fans like Derek Anderson understand Yao is much more than just height and McGrady is much more than your average All-Star, like Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

he could just be lazy and not want to drag out the sentence


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I never liked Derek Anderson.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah I'm sure it was just a quicky interview and DA just blabbed out stuff before thinking. I know some of you guys are still pessimistic about DA (*cough* MRC *cough*) but I'm sure in the end we'll look back and say he's a good addition for us.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

He's in for a surprise when he gets to watch all 82 games and realize how great McGrady is.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3378310
> 
> Apparently we have Shawn Bradley and Dirk Nowitzki. And a lot of talent. And good coaching. When will fairweather NBA fans like Derek Anderson understand Yao is much more than just height and *McGrady is much more than your average All-Star, like Dirk Nowitzki*.


Perhaps when McGrady actually carries his team out of the first round, instead of choking on clutch free throws in the playoffs.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

why dont you just leave, nobody asked for your opinion.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> why dont you just leave, nobody asked for your opinion.


I dont really give a **** if someone asked my opinion. Its called a message board. Dont try and take childish cheapshots at a better player, and I wouldnt be here.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Chaos said:


> I dont really give a **** if someone asked my opinion. Its called a message board. Dont try and take childish cheapshots at a better player, and I wouldnt be here.


That wasn't a cheapshot... I think we saw the difference between McGrady and Dirk in last year's first round. It's a cold, hard, fact.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> That wasn't a cheapshot... I think we saw the difference between McGrady and Dirk in last year's first round. It's a cold, hard, fact.


Gotta love people making judgements on ONE series, ignoring previous years where Dirk established himself as one of the better playoff performers in the league(8th all-time in playoff PPG is quite an accomplishment...where's McGrady on that list?)


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Gotta love people making judgements on ONE series, ignoring previous years where Dirk established himself as one of the better playoff performers in the league(8th all-time in playoff PPG is quite an accomplishment...where's McGrady on that list?)


I wonder if the NBA's all star teams didn't count SF as Forwards, would Dirk even make the all-star team?

Duncan
Amare (at PF this year)
Garnett
Nowitzki

I don't think there's room for 4 PF's on the all star team.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Funny even your new players know the deal. One allstar and one who makes it because he is chinese and 7'6.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Gotta love people making judgements on ONE series, ignoring previous years where Dirk established himself as one of the better playoff performers in the league(8th all-time in playoff PPG is quite an accomplishment...where's McGrady on that list?)


averaging only 30 ppg.....


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Gotta love people making judgements on ONE series



um.. arent you the one braggin about one game, the game 7 loss all the time, implying that mcgrady isnt good cuz he choked in one game? i mean come on ur signature still says 116-76.. nobody cares anymore. ur a hypocrite, stay out of the houston board.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> um.. arent you the one braggin about one game, the game 7 loss all the time, implying that mcgrady isnt good cuz he choked in one game? i mean come on ur signature still says 116-76.. nobody cares anymore. ur a hypocrite, stay out of the houston board.


 Obviously, you still care... every time someone mentions that game you go off! Then you start making excuses for the rockets after you said you didnt care about the game????
Youre still a little bitter arent you?!


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> um.. arent you the one braggin about one game, the game 7 loss all the time, implying that mcgrady isnt good cuz he choked in one game? i mean come on ur signature still says 116-76.. nobody cares anymore. ur a hypocrite, stay out of the houston board.


McGrady choked in more than 1 game. I dont brag about game 7 all the time. When I do say something, its about the entire series. Obviously you still care since it *Do not attack other posters* just looking at it.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Chaos said:


> Gotta love people making judgements on ONE series, ignoring previous years where Dirk established himself as one of the better playoff performers in the league(8th all-time in playoff PPG is quite an accomplishment...where's McGrady on that list?)


Tracy McGrady has a 30ppg career playoff average. Dirks is 25ppg

I really like Dirk..he's one of my favorite players to watch. And, being a guy who also likes the Kings I 've seen enough of dirk over the years to know that he's better than what he showed against Houston...BUT

if anyone ever thought that Dirk and McGrady were even on the same level they were put in their place in that series


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ahem i believe the topic is about derek anderson. Not dirk nowitzki. and Tmac.

My opinion on the Derek Anderson quote is that. He was probably not in the mood to answer that question for the millionth time. So he gave his rehearsed answer. Which was Whatever he said.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Obviously, you still care... every time someone mentions that game you go off! Then you start making excuses for the rockets after you said you didnt care about the game????
> Youre still a little bitter arent you?!


its not just "everytime someone mentions" it. its every time someone mentions it and decides that the rockets are complete garbage because of it.

and chaos, did MCGRADY actually choke in that game?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

this topic needs to be closed.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

this thread is like wwIII it started out simple and harmless then it errupted into what it is now. We need mod assistance on aisle three. We need mod assistance on aisle three.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

double post


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

THE REGULAR SEASON JUST NEEDS To START ALREADY


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow sorry did I accidently put up the "trolls welcomed" sign for this thread??

It's alright, I think this thread can stay open. Let's just keep our conversation on topic, and if our visitors get out of line I'll just have to take this to the higher authorities.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I laugh when people try to compare Dirk to Tracy McGrady. Even when McGrady isn't trying on defense, he's loads better than Dirk is. I know Dirk improved his defense last year, but before last year it was non-existant.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Gotta love people making judgements on ONE series, ignoring previous years where Dirk established himself as one of the better playoff performers in the league(8th all-time in playoff PPG is quite an accomplishment...where's McGrady on that list?)


And what has this done for the Mavericks? And beleive me an impression was made and will be rembered with your : 
*116-**7**6* . Why don't you go back to your rah - rah fans in Dallas and try to convince them that Dirk is a better player than T-Mac.<!-- / sig -->


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

dirk nowitzki isnt in the same universe as t-mac

and dallas are gonna have to play well to even make the playoffs this year with everyone in the west getting better and them getting worse


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

smithys1510 said:


> dirk nowitzki isnt in the same universe as t-mac
> 
> and dallas are gonna have to play well to even make the playoffs this year with everyone in the west getting better and them getting worse


I disagree with this entire post.

Is Tracy McGrady a better Dirk? yep..but to say that Dirk isn't in McGrady's "universe" is crazy. We're talking about Dirk not Josh Howard

and better beleive dallas wont be fighting for a playoff spot...they'll be too busy fighting for the #1 seed. That team is loaded


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Funny even your new players know the deal. One allstar and one who makes it because he is chinese and 7'6.


Dang its getting nasty in here, I need to break out my HATER-ADE! I love the way people say Yao is only an all-star because he's chinese? I guess Dirk is only an all-star since he's German, Steve N is an all-star since he's from Canada, and Peja was an all-star because he's Croatian? Nice to know we've got some Natzi's in the house... REPRESENT! :clap: FUROR IN DA HOUSE! LOL


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

rogue said:


> Dang its getting nasty in here, I need to break out my HATER-ADE! I love the way people say Yao is only an all-star because he's chinese?


Amareca's a little insecure about other talented young big men.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

rogue said:


> Dang its getting nasty in here, I need to break out my HATER-ADE! I love the way people say Yao is only an all-star because he's chinese? I guess Dirk is only an all-star since he's German, Steve N is an all-star since he's from Canada, and Peja was an all-star because he's Croatian? Nice to know we've got some Natzi's in the house... REPRESENT! :clap: FUROR IN DA HOUSE! LOL


Use your brain at least. Germans don't flood the internet with votes for Dirk. Nor do Canadians do that for Nash. And even if they did it would not matter that much. But there are one billion Chinese people and they are flooding the internet voting for Yao. It's not really that hard to understand is it?

Please tell me that you think Yao is worthy of the most All-Star votes over every other player in the NBA. Yao probably should be an All-Star. There are not that many good Centers and he is a very good Center. But to deny the impact of internet voting from China is ridiculous.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

And by the way, I find it hilarious that Rocket fans whine about Mav fans coming over here and "trolling" when it was a Rocket fan that brought them here with his childish shot at Dirk Nowitzki to start this entire thread.

It is so obvious to Maverick fans that Rocket fans are still bitter about last years loss. They continue to take shots at the Mavs all the time. Then when the Mav fans call them on it they claim that it was last year and they don't care about that loss. We know you still care about it or you would not constantly be making excuses or taking cheap shots at the Mavs.

Let me give you a little advice. If you don't want Mavs fans defending thier team then stop bringing them up in your threads.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Amareca's a little insecure about other talented young big men.


well, if thats the case by this time next year the mentioning of Dwight Howard is gonna send him overboard


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok time to close thread. Somehow this thread on our team has caught the attention of fans from another team. Dallas posters are always welcomed in our forum, and we encourage you to defend your team. But please do so in a manner that does not offend the posters on this board.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

mavsman said:


> And by the way, I find it hilarious that Rocket fans whine about Mav fans coming over here and "trolling" when it was a Rocket fan that brought them here with his childish shot at Dirk Nowitzki to start this entire thread.


This is the *Houston Rockets* board. There will obviously be some bias for the Rockets and against other teams. It's not like we come to the Dallas forum to post this stuff... that would actually be trolling.


----------

